# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  scratches on polished floor

## ctd

I have a new polished wooden floor (rosegum), with semi-gloss water based urethene finish. Unfortunately I had to move in very shortly after the polishing was finished and before it was fully hardened.  
Buggered at the end of the moving day, I pushed a couple of cardboard packing boxes filled with books along the floor and produced a 3ft width of thin shallow scratches right in the middle of the living room where they usefully show up when the sun shines through the window.  
I have tried to find repair kits or polishes etc at Bunnies and flooring shops, but to no avail. It really just needs to be something that will fill in/colour the scratches a slightly darker colour (and its clearly just the polish that is scratched, not the floorboards). Waxes are not recommended (too slippery) and I can't re-sand just that area. 
My google searches came up with some repair kits marketed overseas, but I can't seem to find anything here. 
Any ideas? Much appreciated, so I can hide at least that example of my incompetence (covering it up with builders bog and liquid nails, like usual, probably wont work in this situation)

----------


## echnidna

I would coat some scrap timber with the same finish and scratch it so it looks similar.
Then you can safely experiment without totally stuffing up the whole floor.

----------


## Dusty

Bunnings have "Wax sticks" from Timbermate. 
Buy one in the correct colour, rub it vigorously over the offending scratches so that it fills in the groove, then rub it, once again, vigorously, with a piece of hard cardboard. This will buff out the wax from around the scratch.  :Smilie:

----------


## custos

I had the same problem with a floor coated in a semi-gloss water based urethane finish called Bonatec. I just sanded the area with a random orbital sander using 320 grit and gave it a coat of Bonatec. After it dried you could not see where it had been touched up - the benefit of not having a high gloss I guess. But as echnidna said, I'd try it either on some scrap wood or in an unseen spot (like under a cupboard) first.

----------


## ctd

thanks all. Those wax sticks sound like what I am looking for and thanks for the cardboard tip. I did briefly consider sanding, but even if I did well on the out of the way place I am not really confident I would do well on the really visible bit right in the middle of the room. Will let you know if the wax sends my 2 yr old flying .. .

----------


## slats

Try Gilly Stephensons scratch cover available at bunnings

----------


## Auspiciousdna

Id give steel wool and water a try, it cant hurt. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p>

----------


## glock40sw

> Id give steel wool and water a try, it cant hurt. fficeffice" /><O></O>

  Actually It will...... 
Where do you think timber stain comes from? 
Steel and water on Hardwood (contains tanins) causes the black stain that we see on the concrete under timber decks.
Ask any bloke that has worked a Sawbench in a mill.
He has hands that are completely black form touching wood, water(on the saw to keep it cool) and Steel (saw bench itself) as he works. 
Hooroo.
Regards, Trevor
Grafton

----------


## Auspiciousdna

Its clearly just the polish that is scratched, not the floorboards  
Did you read that bit?  
Because I wouldn't be going through the polish, my friend ok! 
And if you didnt know French polishers use steel wool and water in their finishing process, so I find it hard to believe they would use something that would take the finish off completely <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p> 
Since you need to know!

----------


## glock40sw

> Its clearly just the polish that is scratched, not the floorboards  
> Did you read that bit?  
> Because I wouldn't be going through the polish, my friend ok! 
> Since you need to know!

  Better to be safe than sorry... :Biggrin:

----------


## Gaza

lucky u used water based this can be touched up very easyly, give the polisher a ring and see if he will come past and fix it.  Dont go trying use differnt products as this not allow the floor to be recoated in the futer.

----------


## glock40sw

> And if you didnt know French polishers use steel wool and water in their finishing process

  Well, There ya go...
Didn't know that they french polished Hardwood Flooring.
Ya learn something new everyday.

----------


## Auspiciousdna

Glock you remind my of this old saw I got thats missing a few teeth! (it's not all there)

----------


## echnidna

:eek:

----------


## glock40sw

> Glock you remind my of this old saw I got thats missing a few teeth! (it's not all there)

  Ha ha ha ha You kill me..... :Biggrin:   
I've never heard that one before. 
Ummm.. i think you may need a lie down and a hand full in valium.
Why the derogatory comment?
Feeling threatened??
Not sure that your supplied info is correct?
Know nothing about E. Grandis or floor finishing? 
See. I don't have to revert to childish comments to get my point across :Rolleyes:   
Hooroo.
Regards, Trevor.
Grafton

----------


## glock40sw

G'day ctd. 
I would go with the advise of what Gaza suggested.
Afterall.
He does it for a living. 
Hooroo.
Regards, Trevor
Grafton

----------


## Auspiciousdna

I meant no harm, just having a bit of a joke. Like your (Didn't know that they French polished Hardwood Flooring.) I thought it was funny! If you dish it out you should expect some back!<O:p</O:p

----------


## glock40sw

> I meant no harm, just having a bit of a joke. Like your (Didn't know that they French polished Hardwood Flooring.) I thought it was funny! If you dish it out you should expect some back!<O</O

  Umm... It was a sincere question... DO they french polish Hardwood flooring?
Whats so funny about that?? 
Don't get me started on dishing it out... 
Hooroo.
Regards, Trevor
Grafton. 
2 to the body , 1 to the head
Happiness is a warm Glock

----------


## Auspiciousdna

*No French polishers dont polish floors, thats why it was so funny!*

----------


## glock40sw

> *No French polishers dont polish floors,*

  Well, Why didn't you say that in the first place?
Rather than trying to be a smartarsse.

----------


## Auspiciousdna

The method used by French polishers might work here! If you dont know what Im on about, why not ask me. Instead of hassling me about something you dont know about!  Can we just leave it here mate because werent not on the same page, not even the same book by the sound of things Let it go

----------


## Robbo

Auspiciousdna. Could you do me a favour please. Use the font in the reply window. 
Pasting from Office makes it plain hard to read. If you want to cut and paste do it in Notepad or a plain text.

----------


## Auspiciousdna

The method used by French polishers might work here! If you dont know what Im on about, why not ask me. Instead of hassling me about something you dont know about! Can we just leave it here mate because werent not on the same page, not even the same book by the sound of things Let it go  
Auspiciousdna. Could you do me a favour please. Use the font in the reply window. 
Pasting from Office makes it plain hard to read. If you want to cut and paste do it in Notepad or a plain text.  *The top is my text, the bottom yours, what are you on about, they are the same?*  *I cut and pasted both our text!!!!!!!!!!*  *Are you the fonts police??????????*   
<!-- / message -->

----------


## Gaza

DO NOT go putting any crap on the floor that is not made by the coating manufacter, this will cause problems latter with re-finishing.  IE rejection of the coat would occur.   

> Gaza suggested. Afterall. He does it for a living.

  I am not a floor sander but i own a flooring company and also currenlty writting my thesis about timber floors in aust, so any one want to read 25000 words on flooring let me know,

----------


## E. maculata

Must be an auspicious deoxyribonucleic acid thing, us mere mortals with the ordinary double helix of genetic info aren't evolved enough to comprehend this highbrow humour  :confused: seriously though are you sure someone out there doesn't french polish floors? cause I can't see the joke :confused: 
Instead of a possible reaction with the tanins, why not suggest a fine grade of "scotchbrite" as an alternative, I turned to it quite a while ago to avoid the staining problems.

----------


## Auspiciousdna

[QUOTE=E. seriously though are you sure someone out there doesn't french polish floors? staining problems.[/QUOTE]  Why not use your search engine and have a search, if they do!!!!   And waste your own time!!!!!!!!   If you even knew what french polishing was. you wouldn't ask such a question!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p>

----------


## E. maculata

As you would be aware favourable molecule, the shellac finish has been the traditional finish for musical instruments, furniture and even sometimes the floors of aristrocracy  :Wink:  ,recently has even found itself used as a coating for foodstuffs at times, not all that bad for black bug shells.
 As an aside in the service of common courteousy & in the interests of things that are good & fair  :Rolleyes:  are you aware of how smug & self righteous your posts come across as in this instance?

----------


## TassieKiwi

:eek: :eek:

----------


## Iain

> recently has even found itself used as a coating for foodstuffs at times

  So M&M's are French Polished???  :Tongue:  
(attempting to inject a little humour which I am sure MOST would appreciate)

----------


## Termite

> *Are you the fonts police??????????*

  No he's not, and I thought you might have been bright enough to realise that he is the moderator of this forum and he has a bloody big sharp axe.

----------


## bitingmidge

Steady Termite,   
"bright" and "auspicious" are not necessarily syonymous.  
P  :Biggrin:

----------


## Termite

> Steady Termite,   
> "bright" and "auspicious" are not necessarily syonymous.  
> P

  Alas, 'tis true.   :Frown:

----------


## bitingmidge

I just  think everyone's a bit grumpy 'cos there's still 363 days till Talk Like a Pirate Day next year....... 
That'd be it! 
P  :Wink:

----------


## kiwigeo

> *No French polishers dont polish floors, thats why it was so funny!*

  What if the floor polishers names were Rene and Piere and they came from Paris? Surely they would then be French polishers polishing floors    :Biggrin:

----------


## Auspiciousdna

I have been here a very short time, but I starting to get the impression some of you just look for something to pick at like vultures at a corpse and your input is limited.   Small things amuse small minds! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p>

----------


## Robbo

> I have been here a very short time, but I starting to get the impression some of you just look for something to pick at like vultures at a corpse and your input is limited.   Small things amuse small minds! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

  This is what I am talking about. See the little office thingys at the end. 
Stop being a mongrel and just use the font. I also edited out the code in the others.

----------


## Robbo

> [I have been here a very short time, but I starting to get the impression some of you just look for something to pick at like vultures at a corpse and your input is limited.  
> Small things amuse small minds!

  See, like this. In the short time you have been here you have insulted a few either under this name or your other one. 
Most on here don't pick on anyone but lead with your chin you are asking for it.

----------


## Robbo

[QUOTE=Auspiciousdna]Ok who started this one!  *Are you outing me ?[/*QUOTE]
Nope unless you get real stroppy. As for the PM's, I do have other things to do than keep logged on here.

----------


## namtrak

For crying out loud.  Robbo can you delete all the waffle out of this thread (inlcuding this one).  I was actually finding this thread to be very useful!!  I just dont want to have to troll through pages of name calling and people taking bat and balls home.  Bloody pancakes!!!!    :Rolleyes:

----------


## Auspiciousdna

> This is what I am talking about. See the little office thingys at the end. 
> Stop being a mongrel and just use the font. I also edited out the code in the others.

  Why are you blaming me for that, its your software thats doing it, not me!!!!!!   Just get rid of the stupid. Disable smiles in text </LABEL> button.  I cant see why its even an option anyone would use!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:office:office" /><o:p></o:p>

----------

